# Laguna Driftmaster: 5 Stars for performance, 3 Stars for fit and finish



## Fettler

My LT18 3000 series is a hunk of crap. I really wish i had a MM16. =\


----------



## Fishinbo

This is great. I've been wanting to buy one


----------

